# New BFP intake for the 4.4L V8 (540i)



## BFP Inc. (Jun 3, 2003)

We just released our new intake for the 4.4L V8 540i! It is a powdercoated aluminum unit, very similar to the $500.00 Dinan intake intake in shape, finish, and diameter (4"), though ours has slightly different bends and a better fitting bracketing system (in the same spot).

Retail on this unit is $399, however since we are sponsors of this site - we are offering a special price of $349.00 to board members by clicking on the following link.










-BFP


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Where is the 3.0 L CAI?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Where is the 2.0 L CAI?


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

You 3.0 and 2.0 guys obviously don't GAS about performance, so why have a CAI? Just keep prattling on about your superior steering feel and fuel mileage.

[Flame suit on, fire away]



Bill


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

That's 2.2 liters to you, guy! Ok, 2176cc to be honest. :eeps:


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

sweet, the site saids 98-03, i have a 97, whats the difference in mounting versus the 98-up.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

BillP said:


> *You 3.0 and 2.0 guys obviously don't GAS about performance, so why have a CAI? Just keep prattling on about your superior steering feel and fuel mileage.
> 
> [Flame suit on, fire away]
> 
> ...


Torpedo Away!

Listen here, William, we do GAS about performance but it is just a different KIND of performance, Capishe? 

Besides, I ain't all happy with my 20 mpg that should be closer to 22-24--it's probably that CAI I got from you know who! :rofl: I think I will calculate my own mpg and see how they compare. The highway mileage is 30, though...very nice.


----------



## NOVAblue740iL (May 29, 2003)

any thing for a 01 740iL?


----------

